# Five cents per kilowatt-hour Solar Power



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I've wanted solar all my life. I'm 51 now and it's very affordable compared to back when. Thing is, the ROI still is I believe 10-15 years with me doing the install IIRC. I may not be around then!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> I've wanted solar all my life. I'm 51 now and it's very affordable compared to back when. Thing is, the ROI still is I believe 10-15 years with me doing the install IIRC. I may not be around then!


You are still young. Price is dropping by half each 3 years, electric prices going up by double about every 10 years. In about 6 more years it will make sense, especially doing it yourself.

Batteries are coming along a bit slower (halving the price each 6 years), but given that used Leaf packs are only about $3k now you could have a full off-the-grid solution in 6 years with a payback period of less than 5 years. Do it with a home improvement mortgage then and the mortgage payment will be less than your monthly power bill making it pretty much a no-brainer decision.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> ...electric prices going up by double about every 10 years...


Yes I believe that could make the ROI much quicker. I did some calculations on a web site to see how big of a system I'd need. I've since added a pool with a pump running 24/7 6 months/year. Not sure how much I'd need now.

Might look into it again. Last two electric bills were over $150 and that's w/o charging the truck!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> Yes I believe that could make the ROI much quicker. I did some calculations on a web site to see how big of a system I'd need. I've since added a pool with a pump running 24/7 6 months/year. Not sure how much I'd need now.
> 
> Might look into it again. Last two electric bills were over $150 and that's w/o charging the truck!


Worst thing is an EV - you need it during the day! Almost need another pack at home to "accumulate" during the day and charge your car at night. And, of course, more solar cells to accumulate.

I retire in about 8 years. Prices should be right then...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

No, there was a bill passed mandating net metering, the EPAct of 2005 signed by George Bush. Net metering means if you produce more during the day the power company has to run the meter backwards basically banking it for you. You then withdraw it at night without any added cost. They won't however pay you if you install more power than you use at the retail rate. They are not required to do that and will pay you what they want I suppose if they even have to pay you at all.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> No, there was a bill passed mandating net metering, the EPAct of 2005 signed by George Bush. Net metering means if you produce more during the day the power company has to run the meter backwards basically banking it for you. You then withdraw it at night without any added cost. They won't however pay you if you install more power than you use at the retail rate. They are not required to do that and will pay you what they want I suppose if they even have to pay you at all.


True today, but doomed to be repealed - probably about the time that ROI for home use drops to under 3 years.

As adoption increases, this model (the grid as a "free battery") is unsustainable.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep, I guess that means we need to hurry up then. I'm going to look back into it soon as I have customer calls occasionally wanting quotes on a solar install. Never done one yet but being a contractor, that's nothing new. We have to figure new projects out all the time anyway.


----------

